# Tivo Bolt + Xbox One S HDMI Passthru



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys & gals just a bit of a heads up. So far when passing content via Tivo Bolt's HDMI to the new Xbox One S HDMI passthru it seems to only accept 1080p signals-- Then the Xbox One S upscales the video to 4K. Anyone thinking to use the Xbox's UI overlay & it's minor voice controls to command their TiVo should be aware of this. (FYI you can still voice command the TiVo without using the Passthru, but this has always been possible even with my old Xbox One) -- The UI overlay and greater app selection within a combined environment TiVo + Xbox under 4K is what I'm after.

Anyways..

After connecting the Tivo Bolt to the Xbox One S and you go to video settings on the Tivo, you can only select 1080p. TiVo Bolt says 4K 2160 is not supported as I found out today. This limit also applies for things like 4K Amazon Fire TV box, or Direct TV4K. I would assume the same for RoKu 4K and the rest.

This story/issue is a bummer to be honest.  After researching the Xbox One S alot this is a small gotcha that I didn't catch. It also seems others are also becoming aware of this limitation.

On reddit for example.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/xboxone/comments/4vv90h


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/xboxone/comments/4w07w7

Also, Xbox support and news sites don't list this 1080p limit on passthru as far as I can tell, and as far as my own experience so far has shown - It won't broadcast as a 4K input or accept a native 4K input on it's passthru port.

http://news.xbox.com/2016/08/02/xbox-one-s-4k-hdr/

https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/console/troubleshooting-4K-and-HDR-on-xbox-one-s

You don't really have to read all that to confirm for yourself - but if you want and do read the links, maybe you'll spot something I and others haven't.

Anyways - lets assume that there is a 1080p limit on the Xbox One S passthru. What are the guesses of the cause?

Is the actual hardware port limited via software? NON HDCP 2.2? HDMI speeds?

Possibly DRM or some type of data transfer security? If so is that DRM on the Xbox One S side or TiVo (or other cable box like DirectTV 4K)?

Asking these questions because I'm considering now returning the Xbox One S for my money back.

Yes the Xbox One S can do the apps in 4K that TiVo can. (Well some of them till updates happen) But I just don't like compromising my systems compatibility scheme - and having to use one device or another for various functions. Even if the Xbox One S 4K upscale is really good. (As has been reported) Kinda defeats my purpose of buying 4K stuff and HDCP 2.2 qualified products to begin with.

Anyways I thought people should know if you already don't know. I do like the Xbox One S overall - but this small detail just puts a damper on my system plans.

Thoughts?

Prayers for a software update? From responsible party? If that's all it is, haha


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info, will not be buying the x1s after all


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

From the xbox forums, I have seen mixed reports about this. There are people who report no issues at all with 4K input and 4K output.

It seems to come down to which cables they're using. Some others report to have no issues at all if you use the proper cables that are 4k rated. Some have had issues using 4K video and passing audio on the hdmi at the same time with the cables they were using, so they had to pass audio using an optical cable. This seemed to be more a limit of the plugin source device than the xbox one s.

From the first redit thread linked:



> I am getting 4K through the pass through to my nvidia shield. I'm using the HDMI cable that I was already using with the Nvidia Shield, that I knew is an updated high speed HDMI cable (was able to get 4k 60hz just fine with it). I've had no issues with this. I would suggest maybe picking up a few from Amazon for cheap (making sure they will support 4K 60hz).
> Edit: I'm starting to wonder if this might be a DirecTV thing with some kind of DRM?


This seems to be dependent on which cable is used and/or which source device is used.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Yea BRiT I've read a couple people who say using their Nvidia Shield will push 4K thru the passthru. I don't have a Shield so I have no way to test this -- however I can say that I'm using the HDMI cable that came with the Xbox S to connect my TiVo to the Xbox S passthru.

Which means it's curious if the actual cable they provided isn't passing thru 4K from the TiVo... what gives?

At the same time the Xbox has no issue displaying 4K content on it's own app platform using, say, the Netflix App. With the HDMI cable I've used for 4K content on the TiVo previously.

(So we know it works)

And of course the TiVo will still show 4K content if I plug it directly to the TV using any of my HDMI cables. (I have 3 different 4K devices that all push 4K using any of these official cables) --- however, once I plug into the Xbox S passthru I can only set them to 1080p.

I hope some more info comes out from this - and hopeful there is a software fix.

Also when thinking on it.. is it possible that the Shield being more of a Tablet (computer) -- it doesn't have the same DRM or something of that nature a TiVo or Direct TV or Fire TV would have? Lot of users reporting failure with 4K native passthru - so something is obviously up. *shrug*

BTW - BRiT do you have a link to the Xbox forum post you read? I would be super curious to read and possibly contribute there as well man! 

Cheers guys.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I am hoping it is something Microsoft can work with Tivo and DirecTV to resolve. I would not be surprised to see it requiring a software fix on the Xbox One S side. MS have had spotty suport in the past with hdmi pass-through but have eventually managed to fix things.

On the xbox forums itsthe preview dashboard section. I couldnt find the other threads, but heres one where the peron mentioned hdmi audio at 4k issue with his reciever. Its in the General Preview section and not the TV Hardware section:
http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_early_a...review_forums/xosu_1606/f/5629/t/2195092.aspx

I'll try to dig up the other threads which talked about 4k and xbox one s impressions.

I really hope they get this resolved within a month and it doesnt linger on for months like the stuterry video with Tivo hdmi passthrough.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Gah.. this exhaustive review and testing by Polygon says with a paragraph title in large font.

"_OTHER LESS GOOD NEWS

For the people with 4K cable boxes, I have bad news: the Xbox One Ss TV input does not support a 4K signal._"

http://www.polygon.com/2016/8/2/12361270/xbox-one-S-review-impressions-4k-HDR

Oh well. Still hopeful though.

And thanks BRiT -- I'm going to test out some UHD Blue Rays here this weekend and make a decision to keep the XB1S or not. I may just lean on the voice controls when my Kinect USB adaptor comes in and just use TiVo on a different HDMI port. (Which sux because that's the reason I upgraded my old Elite Xbox to the XB1S in the first place) Was hoping for 4K passthru.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad you posted this. I'll be holding off until it's fixed.


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

awesome to read. My roamio broke and ALMOST spent way more to get the bolt instead of relatively cheaply fixing the roamio. Makes me feel i made the better with the choice I made.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't tried the HDMI input of my XBOne S yet. I'll need to try it sometime with my output of the Bolt. But even if it works I'm not about to permanently run my Bolt output through the XBOne S.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I haven't tried the HDMI input of my XBOne S yet. I'll need to try it sometime with my output of the Bolt. But even if it works I'm not about to permanently run my Bolt output through the XBOne S.


I just dont understand the point of doing this anyway? is it because you've run out of HDMI ports on your AVR or TV?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Is there an app on the Bolt that isn't on the Xbox One? If you want to use the integration, then you will just have to use the apps on the Xbox One if you want 4K.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

rainwater said:


> Is there an app on the Bolt that isn't on the Xbox One? If you want to use the integration, then you will just have to use the apps on the Xbox One if you want 4K.


does the Xbox One S support Vudu UHD? if not I have zero reason to run my tivo through it as my TV does all the apps I need in uhd and hdr


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> I haven't tried the HDMI input of my XBOne S yet. I'll need to try it sometime with my output of the Bolt. But even if it works I'm not about to permanently run my Bolt output through the XBOne S.


I heard--err, I mean when I lurked here before joining the forums -- that you have a lot of good luck with devices aaronwt  so if this works for you, we must know how, so we can do the same!  Speaking of which your still one of the few rays of hope when it comes to using that samsung HDD Tivo Bolt upgrade without failure. (I haven't upgraded yet, but I may go with Toshiba 3tb though.)



spaldingclan said:


> I just dont understand the point of doing this anyway? is it because you've run out of HDMI ports on your AVR or TV?


I set mine up this way for various reasons. But in a nutshell for me its mostly to increase apps available instantly, never miss Skype calls from my Son in the Navy & being able to video conference him with the whole family. To watch T.V. while gaming. (rare lol)  and the family enjoys having everything on one input with no switching required. Just voice commands to the Xbox or even the TiVo via Xbox and things just happen immediately.

I tend to look at the Xbox UI and feature set as in addition to the TiVo. Basically more options, and convenience, and now with Blue Ray UHD ability. Extra apps, extra guide, extra controls.

Listening to sound on headsets thru the Xbox One 3.5mm controller in the middle of the night is neato to.

There are cons as with all things in life, sadly.

I wont list them all but the newest one is of course this 4K passthru issue.

And even though Xbox has some bad apps  in general they are updated much faster or are superior. Being Microsoft and all. (Compliment?)

In conjunction with that all the networking going on thru my house (other tech) that the Xbox One supports  my main room 4K 70 T.V. is heavily multitasked. Which is kinda why the need for a DVR like TiVo in the first place  and why having it on one input thru Xbox works for myself and my family. I am also kinda past having to teach new people how to use the system in depth over and over again, since its presented as all one big entertainment system.

Hey OmeneX, how do I watch TV? -- Me: Eh, just say -- *Watch TV* loud enough or basically say outloud what you want it to do or what channel you want to watch on TiVo. Or click watch TV To hard? Dont like voice? Well use the remote then. Dont worry about changing inputs. In fact just turning on the Xbox defaults to watch TV so newbies dont even have to navigate Xbox menus. TiVo first! Of course. And again, to watch a Blue Ray just put the disk in  no changing necessary.

Really that simple to teach.

As people get more comfortable then I introduce them to laptop/tablet streaming, Plex server stuff  Xbox Web Browser, and basically added functionality, deeper control. If they want it anyways. But the nice thing is all this *stuff* is always available right on tap without ever having to change devices up front. Watching TiVo  and saying watch HBO or watch Netflix or open Skype or play this game, or pause when hands full all in the same ecosystem is kinda nifty.

Harmony remote ties this all up even tighter, or could accomplish lots of the same without  but I personally like the ecosystem being together.

LOL terrible I know. I even got the TiVo on a smart plug that I simply tell Amazons Alexa to turn off TiVo if I need to reset it for whatever reason.



rainwater said:


> Is there an app on the Bolt that isn't on the Xbox One? If you want to use the integration, then you will just have to use the apps on the Xbox One if you want 4K.


Yeah  basically having to resort to using the 4K apps on the Xbox that the TiVo has is the work around for the passthru. But here is where it also hurts. Doing that you lose the TiVo unified search across T.V  DVR and/or apps.

Say if you want to search for a show  using TiVos unified search it will tell you right away where it can be found. Then you have to open that particular Xbox app (thru voice or whatever) and find the show again  then play.

If the passthru allowed Native 4K then you could just play right there on the TiVo app within the ecosystem. Boom 4K. As it is my family currently plays at 1080p if found on the TiVo and then Xbox upscales it to 4K. (Well everyone but me does this) And it drives me up the wall when they do this. Lol  I cant blame them though.

Im usually like  We did not buy all this 4K stuff just for you guys to play it 1080p and upscale it to 4K!



spaldingclan said:


> does the Xbox One S support Vudu UHD? if not I have zero reason to run my tivo through it as my TV does all the apps I need in uhd and hdr


It does have it I thought, though I don't currently use it.

Heres a small forum post on the Vudu app I found. Seems Vudu needs to get jiggy with it and update thier app to support UHD. It should happen eventually. Right? Right? 

--https://forum.vudu.com/showthread.php?948383-UHD-4K-Vudu-Support-on-Xbox-One-S--

Cheers dudes,


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

OmeneX said:


> Just voice commands to the Xbox or even the TiVo via Xbox and things just happen immediately.


I just want to take the time out to quote myself here - and this statement about "things just happen immediately."

------> That's a bit of an exaggeration I noticed. lol

The Xbox UI can indeed be a slow mofo when it wants to be. Other times it is decently quick. _Maybe_.

Flip a coin kinda thing.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

They should have licenced the Tivo software for the Xbox, with the 2TB, it would be a perfect DVR! A perfect Bolt rather- a flat white good looking box!!

Missed opportunity for Tivo, since MS is killing WMC.
You would just need an external USB tuner module.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

foghorn2 said:


> They should have licenced the Tivo software for the Xbox, with the 2TB, it would be a perfect DVR! A perfect Bolt rather- a flat white good looking box!!


Man! I like the way you think! :up::up::up:


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

OmeneX said:


> Hey guys & gals just a bit of a heads up. So far when passing content via Tivo Bolt's HDMI to the new Xbox One S HDMI passthru it seems to only accept 1080p signals-- Then the Xbox One S upscales the video to 4K. Anyone thinking to use the Xbox's UI overlay & it's minor voice controls to command their TiVo should be aware of this. (FYI you can still voice command the TiVo without using the Passthru, but this has always been possible even with my old Xbox One) -- The UI overlay and greater app selection within a combined environment TiVo + Xbox under 4K is what I'm after.
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> ...


why would you want to pass the tivo through the xbox? Just connect the tivo directly to the tv.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

poppagene said:


> why would you want to pass the tivo through the xbox? Just connect the tivo directly to the tv.


There are some benefits to using the integration (messaging/multitasking while watching tv, etc). If you have a good universal remote like a Harmony and don't need the multitasking features, then keeping them separate is probably the best method. Personally, I enjoy using the fantasy football features so I use the integration feature during football season to keep track of my scores while watching tv.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

I am glad to see this post. I was tempted to upgrade to the new Xbox for 4k pass through as I like to use the voice commands to control the TV and Xbox all from one input. 

Did you mention there is a way to do this without having the tivo connected to the hdmi input on the xbox?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

PdX said:


> I am glad to see this post. I was tempted to upgrade to the new Xbox for 4k pass through as I like to use the voice commands to control the TV and Xbox all from one input.
> 
> Did you mention there is a way to do this without having the tivo connected to the hdmi input on the xbox?


Yes there is. You simply have the tivo connected direct to your AVR or TV and you have that input selected. When you issue voice commands, the xbox will send out the IR blaster commands and it will still control the tivo. The Xbox doesnt need it connected via HDMI IN to control it.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

In fact using the IR blasters to control your other devices works even better now if you also have a Kinect. The Xbox One S has a built in IR blaster and of course so does the Kinect. Which means x2 IR blasters!  Top and bottom and all around my AV entertainment center are completely covered, and as a few may know, these IR blasters the Xbox devices use are strong.

Last night I finally received and setup the USB Kinect Adaptor that Microsoft provides for free to early buyers if you qualify. (Regular Price $39.99). And using Kinect with Cortana for voice controls went really well.

And yea - it's true you can use Voice Control without using the HDMI passthru. I did this before with my Xbox One Elite -- which is why I was stoked for the Xbox One S. I had hoped it supported 4K passthru!

That's what this thread is for.

Info:

Xbox S USB Kinect Adaptor -- https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Kinect-Adapter-One-Windows-10/dp/B01GVE4YB4/ref=pd_sim_63_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41OkAgY4cuL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=W7Y2DQX8YDXV2WJK3FDE

Qualify to get a Free Xbox S USB Kinect Adaptor: -- http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/kinect-adapter#upgrading


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

I have my Xbox one set up with an HDMI splitter. I have a Tivo Premiere that goes to an launch xbox one and also directly to my tv. I did it because my wife couldn't figure out the Xbox.

This might work for you. Most of the time you are probably using the Bolt with 1080 only for broadcast. When you need the 4k bolt features you could switch directly to the TV input. It's not perfect, but I suspect fixing 4K input on Xbox one is way down on Microsoft's fix list.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

dbtom said:


> I have my Xbox one set up with an HDMI splitter. I have a Tivo Premiere that goes to an launch xbox one and also directly to my tv. I did it because my wife couldn't figure out the Xbox.
> 
> This might work for you. Most of the time you are probably using the Bolt with 1080 only for broadcast. When you need the 4k bolt features you could switch directly to the TV input. It's not perfect, but I suspect fixing 4K input on Xbox one is way down on Microsoft's fix list.


This might be a good option for me. I like to have the simple "Xbox On" command and then have everything there on that screen, TV, Games, Apps, Etc. Having to have the Tivo on a separate input ruins this. Didn't really think about getting a splitter and then using the Tivo only option when watching 4k on Netflix and what not. Still just really shocked a "4K Xbox 1" doesn't have 4K pass through... major oversight.

Do you have any suggestions on a reasonable splitter that has 4K passthrough?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

PdX said:


> This might be a good option for me. I like to have the simple "Xbox On" command and then have everything there on that screen, TV, Games, Apps, Etc. Having to have the Tivo on a separate input ruins this. Didn't really think about getting a splitter and then using the Tivo only option when watching 4k on Netflix and what not. Still just really shocked a "4K Xbox 1" doesn't have 4K pass through... major oversight.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on a reasonable splitter that has 4K passthrough?


Why not use the Netflix app on the Xbox One S to handle the 4K, or do you not yet have a One S?

And to be pedantic, it does have 4K passthrough, just not fully tested or working with certain hardware (yet).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Why not use the Netflix app on the Xbox One S to handle the 4K, or do you not yet have a One S?
> 
> And to be pedantic, it does have 4K passthrough, just not fully tested or working with certain hardware (yet).


The Netflix app on the XBOne S is borked. As soon as launched it sends the flag to switch to HDR mode. Which should only be happening when you start to stream an HDR title.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Why not use the Netflix app on the Xbox One S to handle the 4K, or do you not yet have a One S?
> 
> And to be pedantic, it does have 4K passthrough, just not fully tested or working with certain hardware (yet).


I don't have a xbox 1 s yet, not going to buy until all is fixed. Have a perfectly good xbox one.


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

PdX said:


> Do you have any suggestions on a reasonable splitter that has 4K passthrough?


I got the one below for about $20. It seems to work fine but it's only 1080P. They have a 4K version for $25.

J-Tech Digital JTD-MINI-1x2SP 2 Port 1X2 Powered Hdmi Super Mini Splitter for Full Hd 1080P with 3D Capability

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D66RAU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PdX said:


> I don't have a xbox 1 s yet, not going to buy until all is fixed. Have a perfectly good xbox one.


Until all is fixed?
No current gen game console has everything fixed yet.

Heck. No previous gen console had everything fixed.

Everything fixed will never happen.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> Until all is fixed?
> 
> Everything fixed will never happen.


True words.

I am preferential to the old school B/W Gameboy though. That thing was well baked.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

On another note. I've personally decided to hang on the my Xbox One S - and just deal with the 4K passthru functionality being what it is. In TiVo's case - 1080p only with 4K Xbox Upscaling. 

I know that any of the major 4K apps, on the Xbox platform, that are experiencing technical issues currently (ala Netflix) will for the most part be resolved soon enough. So that basically means to me - I will be using TiVo for TV/DVR --only-- and then using the XB1S for everything else. 

There will be come compromises, but for now I'm going to continue with easy access to all the other additional features I listed in a previous post above, with my circumstances and requirements, using the HDMI passthru setup.

Hopefully this is something that can/will be fixed. However like someone else said -- the 4K passthru problems are possibly far down on Microsoft's to do list of fixes.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

aaronwt said:


> Until all is fixed?
> No current gen game console has everything fixed yet.
> 
> Heck. No previous gen console had everything fixed.
> ...


Im referring to 4k passthrough. I have no need to swap out my perfectly fine xbox 1 for the new S model if it doesn't have 4k passthrough working currently. That would be the main reason I would upgrade.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm trying to decide if the Xbox will become a "single" mega device for my setup for disc, gaming, streaming, and TV. I have the Bolt and used TiVos for a long time, but have never tried passing my TiVo through the Xbox before.

I'm curious to what extent the Xbox can control the TiVo. AFAIK, play/pause/FF/rew all pass through and control the TiVo. What about the skip forward and skip back controls?

Also, I use a Control4 system and their remote to control my system. I would have an entry on my watch list for the Xbox which would issue Xbox remote control commands. The Control4 remote also has 3 custom buttons though.

Right now, I use 2 of them punch through Vizio P75 controls to every device, which allows me to manually control TV input and TV picture mode. I'm thinking I could punch through custom 3 to be the TiVo button. That gives me the option to the get to the TiVo main menu on the Xbox remote profile.

What I need to know then is, if the Xbox remote issues direction commands or select/enter while using TV pass through and TV as the active app, will those commands be sent through to the TiVo as TiVo commands? 

If so, then I think I can integrate the 2 devices in one remote control profile with just one custom modification. That would be awesome. That then let's me select and start DVR recordings off the single profile.

Thanks to anyone helping me understand this. It's not a small undertaking to test it out myself.

My other option is to jettison the TiVo possibly in favor the HDHomeRun DVR solution as the app is eminent for Xbox. If they deliver a good solution, it should integrate much more naturally. I could use that for cable and also go ahead and let the Xbox tune OTA.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Xbox has controls setup for the Instant Replay and Skip 30 if using game controller or xbox media remote. I dont know if it has voice control shortcuts for those 2 items.

It does not have controls for Tivo Menu / My Shows / One Pass / Todo Lis/ Thumbs Up or Down.

It does a simple IR Blaster commands after you setup your TV Device as a Tivo.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Xbox has controls setup for the Instant Replay and Skip 30 if using game controller or xbox media remote. I dont know if it has voice control shortcuts for those 2 items.
> 
> It does not have controls for Tivo Menu / My Shows / One Pass / Todo Lis/ Thumbs Up or Down.
> 
> It does a simple IR Blaster commands after you setup your TV Device as a Tivo.


What about up down left right and enter/select? Will those command the TiVo box itself issues from Xbox device input when tv pass through is being viewed?


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

TrackZ said:


> What about up down left right and enter/select? Will those command the TiVo box itself issues from Xbox device input when tv pass through is being viewed?


As far as I can tell it does not "yet" send navigation commands such as up/down/left/right.

I do use the commands for controlling TiVo in other ways. Simply say things...

"Hey Cortana, watch discovery channel" -- and it will change over to Discovery Channel HD. Helps alot when I don't know all the channel #'s by heart.

It will control TiVo to play/pause and other things as previously stated as well. Also a nice touch is the ability to listen to TiVo at night via headphones using an Xbox controller, since TiVo doesn't have this feature on their own sweet remotes. Even though I love the slide pro, wish it had this - it's something that does come in handy from time to time.

Here's the thing - Xbox One S is of course equipped with IR blasters - so in fact it "could" operate even more of TiVo's functionality if the right developers at Microsoft were so inclined. So full control is actually possible if only.. if only.

Outside of direct TiVo controls - sitting on my rear as saying "open netflix" "open Hulu" "change channel" "play music" "play this game" "watch showtime" "turn down volume" "mute" "open skype" "call blah blah" "watch Disney" "play blueray" "who is the president" "tell me a joke" "turn off xbox" (which can turn off everything if you want) -- etc etc is swell. You get my point. You can infact get quite a bit hands free control going on and be very much lazy.

But oh .. if only .. it could do so much more if they went full steam. Microsoft has a possible winner here - but as usual can't/don't capitalize on it.

Yeah.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Ahh should add. Now that they have incorporated Cortana for voice commands - you can use more nuanced wording.

Like "Play this game" or "Hey Cortana, Lets Play this game"

You don't have to be quite so specific and robotic when asking her to do things. It's sometimes fun to test different ways of command out.

Also - Cortana has quite a personality. 

Since they use Jen Taylor's voice in a ton of the voice samples (she's the voice of Cortana in Halo) she'll say some strange answers sometimes.

Example: I was trying to get her to obey a command and she replied. "My network connection is acting funky right now"

Instead of her more normal/professional.. "I'm having trouble with my Network connection at the moment"

Moments like that can be surprising in a fun way.

Anyways.. I digress.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

I haven't used the voice commands since I got my Bolt, but now you use "hey cortana" instead of "Xbox (command)"?


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

PdX said:


> I haven't used the voice commands since I got my Bolt, but now you use "hey cortana" instead of "Xbox (command)"?


http://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-cortana-xbox-one-command-list-tips-and-more (Posted Aug 6th, 2016)

There's a good link for you on how to start using Cortana brotha! :up::up::up:

Including tips and hints.

At any rate it's not to complicated. Once she's enabled you just start saying "Hey Cortana" instead of that lame "Xbox" command.

Deuces!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

PdX said:


> I haven't used the voice commands since I got my Bolt, but now you use "hey cortana" instead of "Xbox (command)"?


You have a choice. Myself, I still use xbox commands because the speed of execution is immediate where as Cortona is much delayed and pretty horrible for simple commands like "pause". Cortona tends to do web searches instead of working for some media playback commands.

They need to make Cortona an optional assistant for the more advanced commands like sending text messages or have an option to Never Ever do web searches. However, they have ignored these suggestions over the entire month of June and July in the Preview Dashboard Program, so I doubt they will ever change this behavior. Fortunately they did listen to us beta users and relented to give us an option to keep the original Xbox Voice Commands.


----------



## JimVa (Nov 30, 2016)

Well I'm going to try it out. After reading this thread I realized it does not matter if the input is 1080 or 4k because I will only be using the live, recorderd, skip features of my Tivo Bolt. All recordings are in their native format and currently I am only using my bolt for OTA wich means recordings will only go as high as 1080i. I don't think any cable system offers a 4K channel other than streaming anyways.

As far as streaming 4k HDR goes I will use the TV's apps or the Roku Ultimate I have. Tivo Bolt does not support HDR as far as I know and is missing out on hundreds of other apps.
So my Tivo Bolt is only good for a TV DVR so we will see if connecting it to the Xbox One S will provide some benefit.

If there is a benefit I will post it here. If no benefit I will post nothing.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have my Bolt connected at 1080p 60fps to the Xbox One S hdmi input and its fine.

I use the Bolt as a 4k upscaled DVR thru the S and use all the apps on the Xbox One S. I really love the snap window and watching TV in a PIP and doing other things at the same time.

I have my Kinect in a box in the basement as it hardly ever works correctly, I did get the free adapter. MS already gave up on it and removed it from being included with all Xbox One's like originally planned and the Fitness and some other Kinect apps are not around anymore. Most times by the time I get a voice command to work properly, I could have done it 10x faster with the controller.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I have my Bolt connected at 1080p 60fps to the Xbox One S hdmi input and its fine.
> 
> I use the Bolt as a 4k upscaled DVR thru the S and use all the apps on the Xbox One S. I really love the snap window and watching TV in a PIP and doing other things at the same time.
> 
> I have my Kinect in a box in the basement as it hardly ever works correctly, I did get the free adapter. MS already gave up on it and removed it from being included with all Xbox One's like originally planned and the Fitness and some other Kinect apps are not around anymore. Most times by the time I get a voice command to work properly, I could have done it 10x faster with the controller.


just the opposite here. I can open things much, much faster with Kinect than I can with the controller. It takes a few seconds with kinect. But with the controller I need to go through over one hundred games on the system. or fifty apps.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I upgraded my Xbox One to a Xbox One S this past week. For some reason, the new Xbox/Kinect IR control isn't working with my Bolt. It worked perfectly fine with my old Xbox, it has the same IR code programmed. New Xbox is working fine with my TV and Reciever...

Any ideas?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not certain but I recall reading that the new Xbox One S consoles do not use Kinect to send IR commands; instead the Xbox One S uses the built-in IR sensor to send the commands. You might want to try adjust the positioning of the new console.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I just connected my mini to an original Xbox one, the performance of the image is terrible - skips, changes in audio pitch, etc. has any one else experienced this, know of a fix?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Are you certain the Xbox One has the latest Dashboard version? And the latest TV / One-Guide software?

If so and you're still having horrible TV experiences then the only fix is to bypass the Xbox One by connecting the Mini directly to your Receiver/TV thereby removing the Xbox completely from the TV viewing experience.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Are you certain the Xbox One has the latest Dashboard version? And the latest TV / One-Guide software?
> 
> If so and you're still having horrible TV experiences then the only fix is to bypass the Xbox One by connecting the Mini directly to your Receiver/TV thereby removing the Xbox completely from the TV viewing experience.


Yes I am an xbox firmware insider (its possible that the issue - though the media center was screwy too..._the xbox (windows) composited framebuffer seems very very appaling for the last 3 years!

I did bypass immediately as I identified the issue as we had to get the peach bowl on, this was the first time i have tried hooking my new mini / tivo up to the projector and xbox.

I did note that the internal HDD is full (so i am moving a bunch of content) and the machine hasn't had a hard power off in a while - that sometimes fixed the old framebuffer issues with the media center... i will report back if i get anything conclusive otherwise this finally gives me the excuse to approach Phils Spencer when i see him at the gym next  - 3 years of framebuffer issues has finally got to me...


----------

